# Vet Dr. Demoury,Le Portel, anyone used?



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Any one used him - sounds good, recommendations everywhere, got a phone and fax number.

Also he appears to work for French RSPCA.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'huggybear', on this forum, used this vet - but it was back at Christmas time 2008.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Stayed on the aire at Le portal,ok, just walk over the grass and you are on a super beach,just what you want for a good walk with your dog, "We"!!, will be there again,lol.
Ted.


----------

